# hexabumpers



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Any reports?


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a couple of the "black and white flashers" to try out.
I like them. Good shape, dogs can see them and carry them well and the Zingers throw them nice. I don't use them in the winter though...too hard. I only use canvas bumpers in the winter.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

They seem too hard, I'm sure they would last forever but they are hard as a rock.
________
Ford Fiesta


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I was just thinking about them today. I also bought 2 of the BLK N Whites. Pretty hard bumpers. I don't care for the throw ropes that are on them, but that is no big deal.

For the money, I just don't see myself buying too many more of them.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I have em and LOVE EM*

I have flashers, and whites, and am buying more.

They are available in black and in a flasher that is white with a black flash....

They are hard, but the dogs retrieve them and love them!

I have some flasher ATB's which are also hard and some of the dogs like em, some of the dogs don't get good grip with them...so my verdict is still out on those.

But the hexabumpers are without question the best bumpers I've used, they throw really well and provide a nice mark.

Recently we used them in the snow here and found they didn't "dig" or "bury" either stayed up and helped out a lot when the dogs reached the "fall"....some earlier thrown round bumpers "skidded" beneath the snow and created difficulty at the fall area (though they did provide some data on persistence ; ) ).

Brrrrrr regards,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I bought a few and they're not that much different than other bumpers. The dogs don't seem to prefer them over other bumpers. They also don't carry them any better.

Just an observation.

Angie


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Angie B said:


> The dogs don't seem to prefer them over other bumpers.
> 
> Angie


I always laugh when people say "the dogs love them". My dogs would "LOVE" it if i threw them old shovel handles.  

Like Justin Tacket said on one of his shows about shooting a Shoveler. "The dogs don't care whether their retrieving a spoony or a double banded mallard"

something to that affect.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Good luck then*

...with the shovel handles ( I mean why bother buying any bumper, if you can get away with shovel handles, maybe even just paint a couple shove handles black and white, even customize lengths and ropes for specialized tosses etc. :wink: 

Just sayin, I like the new bumpers, and have a pile of just about every kind...I'll be using more hexes...

All the best,

Wayne


----------



## Jason Zerrer (May 12, 2003)

I like them alot. The 3" bumpers are a little softer than the 2", slightly different plastic mixture from what I understand. They do get hard in the cold, but my dogs don't seem to mind. I actually think they had something to do with improvement in the way my previous 6 month old carried. We were prior to FF and tried all different sorts of bumpers. The Hexa's she grabbed once, in the middle, and was off. No more rolling or cigaring. For what it's worth the only variable was the bumper.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

who sells them? haven't heard of these before.
thanks for the info


----------



## buxndux (Aug 29, 2006)

Avery makes them, I think alot of the dog supply stores have them.


----------

